# Stern wheels and air pressure sensors



## farslayr (Jul 8, 2004)

I attempting to mount a pair of ST-2s on a 350z, with air pressure sensors. The oem sensor is too short to snug down on the wheel without leaking air. The hole for the stem is very thick on this wheel.. Do you guys know of any adapters or any other way to make this work?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You can dremel it, but I wouldn't suggest that. There aren't a whole lot of aftermarket wheels that the TPS units will fit on, period.

They are cool to have, but I don't think they are a requirement, I can tell if my tires are low, by looking at them regularly and the feel when driving.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Ruben said:


> You can dremel it, but I wouldn't suggest that. There aren't a whole lot of aftermarket wheels that the TPS units will fit on, period.
> 
> They are cool to have, but I don't think they are a requirement, I can tell if my tires are low, by looking at them regularly and the feel when driving.


They are required, they are wired into the ecu and will throw a code if they are under the required pressure for two long.

There are plenty of wheels that the stock are sensors will work with in 18/19/ and 20 inch. Panther/ultra/sportmax/arelli/ just to name a few. 

From someone who deals with them everyday....the Sterns are junk. They look good, but the manufacturing of them isnt all that great. They are overpriced for what they are. Im wondering if he was aware of the awesome ADR/STERN warranty before he purchased them. The one that states " WARRANTY IS ONE YEAR FROM DATE OF " DISTRIBUTORS " PURCHASE"

not buyer or retail store or online store, but "DISTRIBUTOR" Generally before you even see the wheels in the store the warranty is already gone.

Nice looking wheels, just make sure you clean them with soap and water once a week so they dont pit from brake dust and cheap cleaners.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> They are required, they are wired into the ecu and will throw a code if they are under the required pressure for two long.


It does not effect drivability. So I'd call that "not required"


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

They will throw a code if you drive 50+ miles without them. Its only a slight annoyance and will be reset when you power off the car.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Ruben said:


> It does not effect drivability. So I'd call that "not required"


Read above................do you really want to put up with that on a brand new 30,000 dollar car?

So, if thats the way you would do it the get some masking tape and cover up the light--- thatll fix it. If youre not going to do it the right way then what is the point?
He should be able to use them anyways though- whether they use straps or whether they are installed into the actual valve stem


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Uh, ok 

You claimed it was required, I said they aren't, which is correct.... simple fact. We're here to help users by answering their questions. What someone does with that info is up to them.

I put chrome relfective tape over my TPS sensor light.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Ruben said:


> Uh, ok
> 
> You claimed it was required, I said they aren't, which is correct.... simple fact. We're here to help users by answering their questions. What someone does with that info is up to them.
> 
> I put chrome relfective tape over my TPS sensor light.



Sweet! I personally prefer black electrical tape

Dont take what I said the wrong way, if we were having a conversation in person it may not have come across the way Im afraid it may have.

at the same time, you have a point- he can do what he wants, I was just stating my opinion and you did yours........that guy probably hasnt even been on here to check what replys were made to this thread anyways.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You're sure the TPS system doesn't affect performance? Some cars, like the Corvette, it makes the ECU go into a sort of "safe mode" wherein power out put drops til the tires are put to proper pressure again. Keeps people from killing themselves due to driving hard on underinflated tires.......


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I've been over 100mph with the sensor light on... not sure if that proves anything.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> You're sure the TPS system doesn't affect performance? Some cars, like the Corvette, it makes the ECU go into a sort of "safe mode" wherein power out put drops til the tires are put to proper pressure again. Keeps people from killing themselves due to driving hard on underinflated tires.......


I have driven 300 miles with the sensor on and spirited driving at that. All it does is trigger a light that indicate that PSI is low. No big deal.


----------



## farslayr (Jul 8, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> ........that guy probably hasnt even been on here to check what replys were made to this thread anyways.


too bad you're wrong! 

I ended up going with different wheels.. After that, I did see a posting about the strap method on another forum.. But that was too late and from what you say - maybe it's a good thing I did switch brands... I went with TSW wheels..


----------

